# weirdo swap question



## Rabidhamster (Nov 13, 2006)

okay... lets start off with a hair of background

I'm building a 78 Datsun 620 Kingcab. I'm doing a prerunner based Rally truck for local stuff and my own general fun 

I'm using a KA24E .. dunno if it's gonna be a truck engine or a 240SX engine. but I'm going with a GM automatic.. the 2004R 

the answer I'm trying to seek is if anyone has seen, heard etc of this being done before?

if anyones thinking about the comlexity of this build.. the trans swap is going to be on the easier side of the project 

heres the project as it sits right now





























safe to say I'm deep into the project LOL


----------

